# استخدام نظام تحديد الموقع كتقنية لتحديد المعلومان



## المعمار العكبوت (24 سبتمبر 2007)

_














إنَّ وفرة وموثوقية ودقَّة البيانات المكانية الرَّقمية (digital spatial data) – المرتبطة بجملة إحداثيات – هي العامل الأساسي في نجاح أي مشروع لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية. وبما أنَّ هذه البيانات خاضعة للتغيير المستمر مع الزمن، لذا يجب اتباع أساليب معينة لتصحيحها وتحديثها (validate and update)، وتستخدم حالياً تقنية GPS كخيار مفضل نظراً لدقَّتها وسهولة استخدامها وسرعتها العالية في الحصول على البيانات بتكلفة قليلة .​ 
تهدُف هذه المقالة إلى توضيح كيفية استخدام نظام GPS في جمع البيانات اللازمة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية.
مقدمة​ 
لاشك أن التِّقنيات الحديثة أدَّت إلى تغيير ملموس في تفكير الإنسان وفي نظام حياته؛ حيث يسعى جاهداً إلى اعتماد أساليب متطوِّرةٍ تدعم اتخاذ قراره ليكون صائبا،ً وتمكِّنه من الحصول على معلومات كافية عن استفسار يهمه حول مسألة ما بدقَّة عالية وبأسرع وقت ممكن.​ 
تُعتبر نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (GIS) من التِّقنيات الحديثة التي تصل بالإنسان نحو تحقيق غاياته تلك، إلا أنَّه لابدَّ من تكامل كافة العناصر اللازمة لاستثمار هذه التِّقنية على الوجه الصحيح والسليم.​ 
لقد شهدت العلوم المساحية في السَّنوات الأخيرة تطورات كبيرة وسريعة نظراً لتقدم علوم الحاسب الآلي ونظم الأقمار الصناعية، ومن أهم هذه التطورات استخدام نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي (global positioning system GPS) ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية (geographic information systems GIS)، وتعتبر هاتان التِّقنيتان من أسرع وأدق الطرق ذات التَّكاليف المنخفضة مقارنة بالقياسات الجيوديزية وتناول عمل الخرائط بالطرق الكلاسيكية.​ 
تُعرَّف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بأنها مجموعة من التجهيزات والبرمجيات (hardware and software) المصممة لتخزين واستخراج ومعالجة وتحليل المعطيات المكانية الرقمية للمساعدة في اتخاذ القرار المناسب على ضوء هذا التحليل، كما يبين الشكل (1).​ 



 
الشكل (1): خطوات جمع البيانات وتحليلها وصنع القرار​ 


إنَّ العناصر الرَّئيسية الَّتي يجب أن تغطيها نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لأي تطبيق هي:​ 
* تجميع البيانات (data acquisition): وهو تحديد وتحصيل البيانات الخاصة بالمشروع المزمع تنفيذه وهذا بدوره يحتوي على العديد من الإجراءات.
* تجهيز البيانات (data preprocessing): وهي ترتيب البيانات بصورة لائقة لإدخالها في المشروع.
* إدارة البيانات (data management): أي تكوين قاعدة البيانات والدُّخول إليها، إضافةً إلى تحديثها.
* تنظيم وتحليل البيانات (data manipulation and analysis): وتمثِّل إعادة ترتيب البيانات وتحليلها للحصول على معلومات جديدة.
*​ 
المنتج النِّهائي (product generation): بمعنى الشَّكل الَّذي تظهر به نتائج العمليات السَّابقة الَّتي جاءت وليدةً لاستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.​ 
تُوصف البيانات بأنَّها القلب النَّابض لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية حيث تُقسم إلى:​ 
* البيانات المكانية (spatial data): تكون مرتبطة بجملة إحداثيات جغرافية أو مستوية ومصدرها الخرائط أو الصُّور الجوية أو القياسات الحقلية.
*​ 
البيانات الوصفية أو الغرضية (attribute or thematic data): تُعبَّر عن صفات الحقائق وهي مرتبطة بالبيانات المكانية وتنسق ضمن جداول مُحدَّدة. يُمثِّل الشَّكل (2) الأنواع المذكورة للبيانات.​ 



 
الشكل (2): أنواع البيانات المستخدمة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية​ 


إن الاختيار السليم لهذه البيانات يتم بمقدار الإجابة الدَقيقة عن الاستفسارات التالية:​ 
* ما المرادُ من البيانات فعلُه؟​ 
* ما الخصائص الجغرافية المطلوب تحديدها؟​ 
*​ 
ما صفات تلك الخصائص المطلوبة؟​ 
* ما الامتداد الجغرافي لنفوذ المنطقة؟​ 
* ما المستوى الجغرافي المراد اختباره ضمن نفوذ المنطقة؟​ 
* كيف يجب أن يكون الاتجاه العام للبيانات؟​ 
* ما نوع بيئة التَّشغيل المستخدمة؟​ 
* ما هو برنامج GIS المستخدم؟​ 
* كم عدد المستخدمين المسموح لهم بالدخول إلى البيانات؟​ 
* متى تُحتاج المعلومات؟​ 
* هل يطلب تحديث البيانات دورياً وإذا كان كذلك ما التِّكرار؟​ 
* أي من البيانات المتماثلة يمكن أن يُصرَح بها من قبل الناشر نفسه للبيانات؟​ 
* هل المطلوب البدء بنموذج مصغر ثم توسيعه بعد ذلك؟​ 
* هل المطلوب نشر إصدارات مأخوذة من البيانات؟​ 
بعد تحديد البيانات المطلوبة لمشروع GIS نقوم باختيار التقنية أو التقنيات المراد استخدامها لتحصيل هذه البيانات والجدول التالي يبيِّن أساليب تجميع البيانات اللازمة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية:​ 
التقنية​ 



يُعدُّ نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي من أكثر الطُّرق انتشاراً لتعديل وتحديث بيانات GIS لميزاته الكثيرة.
نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي:​ 
فتحت جيوديزية الأقمار الصِّناعية (الجيوديزية ثلاثية الأبعاد) عهداً جديداً في العلوم الجيوديزية تجلَّى بما أوجدته من إحداثيات المواقع في نظام ثلاثي الأبعاد، وهي تتألف من تقنيات الحساب والقياس الَّتي تسمح بحل المسائل الجيوديزية باستخدام قياسات دقيقة من الأقمار الصِّناعية القريبة من كوكب الأرض.​ 
إن الشكل الطبيعي للأرض غير منتظم ونظراً لصعوبة تمثيله رياضياً فقد اتفق العلماء على أن شكل الأرض هو ذلك الشكل الَّذي يأخذه سطح المياه المتصلة والسَّاكنة بدون مد أو جزر وامتداده تحت اليابسة، وأطلقوا على هذا السَّطح اسم الجيوئيد (geoid). إنَّ سطح الجيوئيد غير منتظم وبالتالي إذا أردنا حساب الإحداثيات الجيوديزية لنقاط ثابتة على سطح الأرض لابد من فرض سطح إسناد رياضي، وأفضل تلك السطوح ملائمةً لسطح الأرض هو الإهليلج الأرضي (spheroid or ellipsoid).​ 
نظراً لاختلاف توزع الكتل فإنَّ الفرق بين الجيوئيد والإهليلج الأرضي لا يزيد عن ± 100 m، وندعوه بتموجات الجيوئيد (geoidal undulation). بناءً عليه تصح مقولة أحد الجيوديزيين الألمان (draheim) الَّتي تقول بأنَّ: "الجيوديزيين يقومون بالقياس على سطح لا يمكنهم الحساب عليه (سطح الأرض الطبيعية)، وبالحساب على سطح لا يمكنهم القياس عليه (الإهليلج الأرضي)، وذلك بهدف الحصول على سطح لا يمكنهم الحساب ولا القياس عليه (الجيوئيد)".​ 
تُعطى الإحداثيات الجيوديزية من الأقمار الصناعية على سطح إسناد عالمي متمركز (global geocentric datum)، بينما الإحداثيات الجيوديزية القديمة (النَّاتجة عن القياسات الأرضية) فإنَّها معرَّفة بالنسبة لسطح إسناد محلي غير متمركز (local nongeocentric datum).​ 
لذا لا بدَّ من إجراء الأعمال التَّالية لتحويل الإحداثيات العالمية إلى إحداثيات محلية:​ 
1.​ 
تحويل الإحداثيات الجيوديزية من سطح الإسناد العالمي إلى المحلي.
2.​ 
تطبيق نظام الإسقاط المعتمد في البلاد للحصول على الإحداثيات المستوية من الإحداثيات الجيوديزية.
3.​ 
الرَّبط (matching) بين خرائط النِّظامين العالمي والمحلي بهدف الملائمة بينها.​ 
تُجرى المرحلة الأولى باستخدام نموذج تحويل مناسب يعتمد على نقاط مشتركة (common station) بين النِّظامين المعلوم عندها تموجات الجيوئيد الَّتي إهمالها يسبب اختلافاً في الإحداثيات المحوَّلة وخاصة الارتفاعات لأنَّ قياسات الأقمار الصِّناعية تعطي الارتفاعات الإهليلجية بينما الأرضية تحدِّد الارتفاعات الجيوئيدية.​ 
تُنفذ المرحلة الثالثة بواسطة التحويل باستخدام كثيرات الحدود التي ترتكز أيضاً على نقاط مشتركة بين النظامين المستويين. يبين الشكل (3) المراحل المذكورة بالنسبة للمنطقة السُّورية باستخدام الإسقاط الستيريوغرافي المضاعف المقترح في المرجع​ 
[​ 



يعتمد نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي على موجات الراديو الصادرة من الأقمار الصِّناعية لتحديد المواقع عن طريق الأجهزة المناسبة، ويُمكن استخدام النِّظام في كل أنحاء العالم بشكل مستمر ومستقل عن الشُّروط الجوية.​ 
طوُّر نظام GPS من قبل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1973 وهو بالأساس نظام عسكري، إلا أنَّه بُدأ باستخدامه لحل المسائل الجيوديزية منذ عام 1983.​ 
يتألف النظام من إحدى وعشرون قمراً صناعياً إضافة إلى ثلاثة أقمار احتياطيـة تتوضع جميعها على مســارات بارتفاع 20200 km عن ســطح الأرض، ويؤمن ترتيب التوزع الهندسي للأقمار الصناعية تغطية شاملة للأرض بحيث في أي وقت وبأي مكان على الأرض هناك على الأقل أربعة أقمار واقعة فوق الأفق ويُمكن رصدها بشكل متزامن (simultaneously). يعتمد رصد الأقمار الصناعية في GPS على قياسات لحظية لما يدعى أشباه المسافات (pseudoranges) بين المستخدم (محطة الاستقبال) وبين هذه الأقمار الصناعية.​ 
يكفي وجهة نظر هندسية بحتة قياس المسافات من ثلاثة أقمار فقط، إلا أن القياس الرابع ضروريٌ أيضاً لأن نظام GPS يستخدم طريقة قياس المسافة باتجاه واحد، وساعة المستقبل ليست متزامنة مع ساعة القمر. يُعدُّ خطأ تزامن تلك الساعتين (synchronization error) السَّبب في تسمية أشباه المسافات ويجب تعيينه كمجهول إضافي.
استخدام GPS كأداة لتجميع بيانات GIS​ 
تأخذ البيانات المكانية إحدى النَّموذجين التاليين الممثلين في الشكل (4):​ 
* نموذج البيانات الشعاعية (vector data model): وهو عبارة عن تراكيب من نقاط وخطوط وعناصر سطحية. تحوَّل الخرائط الورقية والصُّور إلى شكلها الرَّقمي، وذلك عن طريق المرقِّمة البيانية (digitizer) الحاوية على قرص لاختيار النُّقاط أو مباشرة على شاشة الحاسب الآلي باستخدام الفأرة والبرامج الخاصة بذلك.
*​ 
نموذج البيانات المتريسية (raster data model): يستخدم هذا النموذج عناصر الصُّورة (pixels) أو شبكة خلايا لتمثيل وتخزين البيانات المكانية. تحوَّل الخرائط الورقية والصُّور إلى هذا النَّموذج بواسطة الماسحات الضوئية (scanners).​ 
​ 
​ 


بدأت الأنظار مع التَّقدم التُّكنولوجي الحديث تتجه نحو استخدام تقنية GPS كأداة لتجميع بيانات GIS، حيث إنَّ حجب القابلية الانتخابية (Selective Availability SA) - الَّتي تحدد دقَّة GPS عن طريق تغيير معطيات التَّقويمات أو العمل على عدم توازن ساعة القمر – أدى إلى رفع دقة تحديد المواقع من 100 m تقريباً إلى [10 - 20] m، إلا أنه عند الحاجة إلى دقة أكبر يجب اتباع تصحيح نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي التفاضلي (Differential GPS DGPS) للحصول على دقة أفضل من 1 m.​ 
يمكن بهذه التِّقنية تخيل شكل الأرض على أنَّه لوح المرقِّمة البيانية وأنَّ مستقبل GPS عبارة عن قرص هذه المرقِّمة حيث نقوم من خلاله بتجميع البيانات الرَّقمية إلى GIS، كما في الشكل (5).​ 


 
الشكل (5): تجميع البيانات بواسطة trimble pro xr GPS​ 


يلخص الجدول التَّالي مقارنة بين الرَّقمنة التقليدية والرَّقمنة بـ GPS​ 
الرقمنة التقليدية​ 

الرقمنة بـ GPS
الدقة تعتمد على المقياس الدقة غير معتمدة على المقياس
مناسبة من أجل البيانات الضخمة مناسبة من أجل تحديث البيانات
سرعة العمل تتبع المستخدم سرعة العمل تتبع حدود السرعة والنقل
مناسبة للأهداف المرئية من الصور الجوية يمكن استخدامها للأغراض الصغيرة​ 


يُنفذ الرَّبط بين GPS و GIS بالأسلوب المباشر أو غير المباشر.​ 
يكون في الرَّبط المباشر مستقبل (GPS (receiver موصولاً مباشرةً إلى GIS عبر برنامج مشابه تماما ً لأداة ضبط التَّحكم بالمرقِّمة البيانية (digitizer controller)؛ وبهذا تكون البيانات قد نقلت مباشرةً إلى ملفات GIS، كما في الشَّكل (6).​ 



 

الشكل (6): الوصل المباشر بين GPS و GIS​ 


يُسجل مستقبل GPS في الرَّبط غير المباشر البيانات في الذَّاكرة المخصصة له، ثم بعد ذلك تُحوَّل هذه البيانات إلى الصِّيغ المتعددة لبيانات GIS الَّتي تُنقل فيما بعد إلى ملفات GIS، كما هو موضح في الشَّكل (7).​ 
[​ 


عند استخدام GPS كأداة لتجميع بيانات GIS يجب مراعاة الأمور التالية:​ 
* سطح الإسناد الجيوديزي (geodetic datum).
* نظام الإسقاط (projection) المعتمد لتحويل الإحداثيات الجيوديزية إلى إحداثيات مستوية.
*​ 
وحدات قياس الزوايا والمسافات.​ 
عموماً، يمكن تلخيص خطوات تجميع بيانات GIS بمايلي:​ 
1. تجميع البيانات من مستقبل GPS.
2. معالجة هذه البيانات وتحويلها إلى نظام الإحداثيات المطلوب.
3. اختبار هذه البيانات عن طريق رسمها وتصحيحها لتناسب واقعها.
4.​ 
تحويل ملفات البيانات من صيغة نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي إلى صيغة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.​ 
نحصل في نهاية الأمر على مجموعة من البيانات التي تعرض في GIS.​ 
يبين الشكل (8) نموذجاً توضيحياً لصورة جوية اعتبرت هي الخريطة الأساسية (Base Map)، وتم تحديث بياناتها باستخدام Leica GS5 GPS.​ 



الاستنتاجات​ 
* يُعتبر الاختيار الصَّحيح للبيانات والتِّقنيات التي ستُسَّخر لخدمة مشاريع GIS بالإضافة إلى التأهيل الجيد للكادر المستخدِم لهذه التقنيات أحد الأسباب في نجاح هذه المشاريع.
* يُعيين نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي الإحداثيات في الفضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد نسبةً إلى الإهليلج العالمي، لذا يجب مراعاة تحويلها إلى نظام الإحداثيات المعمول به.
* يعطي GPS الإحداثيات بدقَّة [10 – 20] m، وإذا كان المطلوب الحصول على دقة أعلى من ذلك؛ وجب إتباع أسلوب التصحيح التفاضلي باستخدام أكثر من مستقبل GPS.
* تعمل نظم المعلومات الجغرافية على الربط بين البيانات المكانية والوصفية وتحليل هذه البيانات لدعم اتخاذ قرار لمسألة معينة، وهذا يعني أن القلب النابض لها يتمثل في الحصول على البيانات.
* يُعدُّ استخدام GPS كأداة لتعديل وتحديث بيانات GIS ناجحاً لسهولته، وسرعته، ودقته في تعيين مواقع النُّقاط، ولكن لا بدَّ من إجراء مقارنة بين وحدات GPS لاختيار الأفضل منها بما يتناسب وطبيعة المهمة التي ستؤديها.​ 
المراجع​ 
1.​ 
Arvuser Magazine, ESRI july-september 2000.
2.​ 
Djazmati, S. & Makdissi, S. “Geographic Information Systems” Dar Al-Shark Al-Arabi 2000 (in arabic).
3.​ 
Habib, M. “A Proposed Conformal Mapping In Syria And Development Of Software Package For Transformation Problems” PhD Thesis, Egypt 2000.
4.​ 
Hamoui, H. “Satellite Geodesy”, Arab Scientific Publisher 1998 (in Arabic).
5.​ 
http://www.gis.com
6.​ 
http://www - aadc.aad.gov.au
7.​ 
http://www.autodesk.com
8.​ 
http://www.gmat.unsw.edu.au
9.​ 
http://www.esri.com
10.​ 
Kennedy, M. “The Global Positioning System and GIS” Ann Arbor Press 1996.
11.​ 
Khalil, R. “Geographic Information Systems” Egypt 1996 (in Arabic).
12.​ 
Mostafa, M. “Developments in Surveying Using Global Positioning and Geographic Information Systems” M. Sc. Thesis, Egypt 1994.​ 
























. ​
</SPAN>


----------

